

Time-lapse: Package shipped with a hidden camera - morphics
http://flowingdata.com/2013/04/18/time-lapse-package-shipped-with-a-hidden-camera/

======
ColinWright
The original post, containing more details and more commentary, and by the
person who actually did it, is here:

<http://www.rubenvandervleuten.com/AtoB.html>

It was posted to HN here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5501262>

The result was the sound of crickets, which I think is a little sad, because
it was a great little project that I found intriguing.

